# Pimp my basket



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Tired of leaks past the groupseal gasket and not wanting to overtighten the portafilter (already cleaned the gasket) - I noticed the rough appearance of the basket edges - see pic 1








so using 400 grit wet and dry paper on a flat surface I rubbed down the basket edges to create a small smooth flat surface - result better seals and less leaks - has anyone come across this?

Pic 2


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Get some new baskets!

Never seen it but it makes sense if the basket isn't making a good seal.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi Dylan - I've noticed it with the standard gaggia as well as the two separate aftermarket baskets from different sources - I have a sneaking suspicion that the cause is..

Donald trump - I mean Chinese imports, both were from separate quality vendors.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

These baskets are like this (your pic) from new? Or you just get spurting with them?

Have you replaced the gasket?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes from new - but I'm only 3 months into gaggia ownership - so wondered if I had found a "thing" that people are aware of.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Seems very unusual to me, I dont remember it when I had a Classic (a long time ago) and my current VST barely has any marks on it, and I bash it against a metal sink every day to get the puck out.

But yea, replace your gasket too, these ones from Cafelat: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cafelat-Premium-Silicone-Gaggia-Group-Head-Seal-Gasket-For-Classic-Baby-etc-/322025730409?hash=item4afa3ab169:g:yqsAAOSwvgdW2Zyd are a little softer as they are silicone which may help, I only lightly lock in my PF with one of these and never have any problems.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Dylan said:


> Seems very unusual to me, I dont remember it when I had a Classic (a long time ago) and my current VST barely has any marks on it, and I bash it against a metal sink every day to get the puck out.
> 
> But yea, replace your gasket too, these ones from Cafelat: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cafelat-Premium-Silicone-Gaggia-Group-Head-Seal-Gasket-For-Classic-Baby-etc-/322025730409?hash=item4afa3ab169:g:yqsAAOSwvgdW2Zyd are a little softer as they are silicone which may help, I only lightly lock in my PF with one of these and never have any problems.


Ordered! Cheers


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Was just about to say surely this is the gasket (they are consumables but often not viewed as such especially on Classics) I've got the Cafelat one in mine and it seals tight with the slightest amount of pressure (E61/VST basket)


----------

